# Nebraska Giant And I Do Mean Giant



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

This is unreal.  Supposedly killed this month I am guessing.  











According to the url tag on the pictures it was killed by Kevin Petrzika.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

And yes that would be scored as a typical.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

Well maybe not.  I seen some more pictures of it.


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## fulldraw74 (Nov 23, 2010)

Thats 2 different deer......


----------



## PChunter (Nov 23, 2010)

yep your right, two different bucks, both monsters though


----------



## Brad C. (Nov 23, 2010)

That's what I was thinking.  But both posted by the same guy on the same day.


----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 23, 2010)

Pen raised deer. Look at the metal tags on them.


----------



## JDARRACOTT (Nov 29, 2010)

The metal tag is the state issued buck tag.


----------



## J-Rod (Dec 6, 2010)

huge deer


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 7, 2010)

How is that two different deer?  I see three pictures of the same buck.


----------



## 7mm REM MAG (Dec 7, 2010)

Nevermind, second set came through.


----------



## bucky (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like one of the Wildgame guys.I bet it was pen raised if it is.


----------



## ELIWAITS (Dec 15, 2010)

i would be happy if i could raise one that big in a pen!


----------



## win3006 (Dec 16, 2010)

monster


----------

